# Hilarious hearse sign



## 22606




----------



## Lord Homicide

That's funny


----------



## broevil

heh.........


----------



## CoffinCircus

Pfft, even the dead need humor~ xD


----------



## kfinley

hahaha nice


----------



## Bro13

lol, awesome!!!


----------



## Dr_zombie

I needed that one... thank you.... where can i find that sign by the way


----------



## BartsTreasures

Funeral Parlor Business Card: On the front it says, "Eat healthy, exercise every day, and see your doctor regularly"

On the back it says, "We can wait!"


----------



## 22606

Glad that so many have enjoyed the pic




Dr_zombie said:


> I needed that one... thank you.... where can i find that sign by the way


Sorry, but I haven't seen it in any stores; I just stumbled upon that while searching for something and had to share it. 



BartsTreasures said:


> Funeral Parlor Business Card: On the front it says, "Eat healthy, exercise every day, and see your doctor regularly"
> 
> On the back it says, "We can wait!"


Amusing.


----------



## KATZILLA

Garthgoyle said:


>









thanks for the giggle !


----------



## Haunted Nana

LOL good one. thats the last ride i ever want to take.LOL


----------



## The-Dullahan

I once had a hanging, vintage, red neon "VACANCY" sign in the back of mine. Put it on a dimmer switch, so I could turn down the voltage to just the level necessary to make it flicker on-and-off occasionally.


----------



## diggerc

If it fits it ships.


----------



## 22606

Glad that others are enjoying it



diggerc said:


> If it fits it ships.


That would be marvelous to see on one


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

"Hauls ***?" No, that was pre-sold to the dog food company, nobody will notice that it;s not there.


----------



## Dr. Frybrain

Don't let your first ride in a hearse, be your last!


----------



## Andrews Paul

Love it. Reminds me of the movie saw last year, Death at a Funeral. Great movie.


----------



## zacharybinx

Hee Hee! This is the one I have on mine...


----------



## Robin Graves

Here's one I found.


----------



## 22606

Great contributions, zacharybinx and Robin Graves


----------



## Robin Graves

The sign belongs to this car. A friend of mine in Louisiana.


----------



## 22606

That is one wild hearse...


----------



## Robin Graves

It runs 200 mph in 1/8 th mile.


----------



## Dick45

Wow cool! That is neat!


----------



## The-Dullahan

Robin Graves said:


> The sign belongs to this car. A friend of mine in Louisiana.
> 
> 
> View attachment 146473


I know that guy!


----------



## bfjou812

He doesn't run it in the 1/4? Sweet ride nonetheless.........


----------



## Robin Graves

No he just runs 1/8th mile. Parts are to expensive.


----------



## The-Dullahan

Cars like that tend to run 1/8 miles. The fastest car I have ever personally witnessed hit just over 207 in 3.4 seconds. It was an extensively modified '55 Chevrolet wagon, with hilariously ironic dedication to all the kids today who think Imports are fast, due to being small, lightweight and aerodynamic or all the people who consider the Corvette to be a fast car.


----------



## Robin Graves

True, I know excactlly what your talking about. I headed to Zmax raceway in a couple of weeks to check out the 4 wide racing. Should be AWESOME.


----------



## The-Dullahan

Going through old photos today. This was like...five years ago...back when we painted my friend Pam's hearse.









Before the paint and body work, it looked like this.









And after.


----------



## Robin Graves

WOW! Sweet ride. I like the color.


----------



## Robin Graves

One day I hope to have one myself.


----------



## The-Dullahan

Yeah, she has interesting taste and many people thought the red would be a little much, but I think it turned out very well. Hearses look good in any olour, if executed properly. A friend of mine in Seattle has a white-and-pink one...


----------



## Robin Graves

Now that is too cool !!!!!


----------



## The-Dullahan

When I have the time set aside to build another custom car, there is a good chance, I will build a Hearse Limousine myself. I've always wanted one, but just need to get some other projects wrapped up before jumping into something else.

At the same time, I have assorted properties throughout the state (And country) and sadly, the one I reside at is actually the one with the least parking. If I lived at one of the others, which are all several acres, there is something else I would buy.

A Schoolbus. Not sure what I would do with it, but come now. A Schoolbus...that's just fantastic! I could take it to the grocery or to the hardware store and it would actually cost less to fuel than my much smaller cars. Even the two-door coupes (one of which actually makes my Hearse look almost-economical). That is a sad reality.


----------



## NOWHINING

I always wanted a hearse. There is one on for sale for $1200 dollars and the dang thing actually looks like it was once the Ghost Buster Car.


----------



## The-Dullahan

The windshield of a '59 Cadillac can sell for $4,000 on it's own. I'd grab one for $1,200 any day, regardless of shape. Any link to a possible online listing for this car?


----------



## BarbWire

I want that sign in the back of my bronco! (Im working on making my bronco look like a hearse)


----------



## awokennightmare

Awesome sign!


----------

